# Strange noise when playing HD audio in Onkyo TX-SR875



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

When playing bluray, either from original Bluray disks or files, the Onkyo makes a strange noise (sound like: tik tik tik...) very deep and disturbing noise. This noise is on the top of the movie sound. I never had this noise before in the same Onkyo machine but I just start getting it in all HD audios. When playing DVD or mp3 I don't hear this noise.

I am using the Onlyo with a THX certified speakers (5.1 Atlantic speakers 8200e) with front bi-amping at 6 ohm.

Could you please help?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to Home Theater Shack. I too own the TX-SR875, and while only using it as an SSP, I could not be more pleased. I must admit, I have never read of an issue like you are experiencing where it is only when listening to True HD and DTS HD.

I would start with switching HDMI Inputs for your BDP. Also, what kind of BDP are you using? Given that you are not experiencing this issue with any Source but the BDP, there is a possibility that it is the BDP. If you happen to own another BDP, I would definitely hook it up and hear if the problem continues. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

and just to be sure and rule it out, its not the same sound as the one the relays make when switching sound modes is it. If it is, it could be simple as a loose cable.


----------



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to Home Theater Shack. I too own the TX-SR875, and while only using it as an SSP, I could not be more pleased. I must admit, I have never read of an issue like you are experiencing where it is only when listening to True HD and DTS HD.
> 
> I would start with switching HDMI Inputs for your BDP. Also, what kind of BDP are you using? Given that you are not experiencing this issue with any Source but the BDP, there is a possibility that it is the BDP. If you happen to own another BDP, I would definitely hook it up and hear if the problem continues.
> ...


Hi,

Thank you very much for your quick reply!

I have both the Popcorn A110 and the dune bd prime 3.0. I have used both in the past and never had this issue. I just switched the Popcorn A110 to another HDMI input as you proposed but still the same noise and did also the same for the BDP. Also I noticed that when the bluray movie is playing, after a while the voice of people speaking desapears , I have the music but the people voice desapears. And when I switch among the other audios of the movie the voice comes back but the noise is alwyas there.


----------



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> and just to be sure and rule it out, its not the same sound as the one the relays make when switching sound modes is it. If it is, it could be simple as a loose cable.


I just used a diferent HDMI cable but the same symptoms.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I realize that the Dune is a very capable BDP, but it well might be the culprit. I wish you had an additional BDP or even one that you could borrow to definitively know whether or not it is the BDP or the AVR.

It is possible I suppose that something is amiss with the 875, but with it working with all other Sources, I would be pretty surprised if it was the case.

Does this noise only show up on BD's that are copied or does it happen with all BD's? I know that with all the Encryption built into Blu Ray's that noise and other artifacts would seem not terribly surprising. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I realize that the Dune is a very capable BDP, but it well might be the culprit. I wish you had an additional BDP or even one that you could borrow to definitively know whether or not it is the BDP or the AVR.
> 
> It is possible I suppose that something is amiss with the 875, but with it working with all other Sources, I would be pretty surprised if it was the case.
> ...


The noise does not come only from the Bluray disks but also from bluray files that I play via the A110 popcorn. and I played different original Bmuray discs but the same noise. When I play the Bluray discs in the PS3 I don't get the HD audio as the PS3 doesnt support the audio pass through but there is no noise then.

Sounds a very strange problem.

Also the fact that after some mintues of play any bluray disk or file the people voice desapears and I hear only the music of the movie!! and as I mentioned, when switching to another audio of the movie the people voice comes back.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well, on the plus side, the PS3 is handling the Processing and is sending a bitstream where in theory there is zero performance loss. It really sounds like Copy Prevention issues built into the Blu Ray Format and HDMI are what is causing a majority of the issues. 

I would borrow a PS3 Slim or any other BDP that can bitstream True HD and DTS HD and only try Studio Authored BD's and see if the issue persists.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is still sounding like a problem with the Popcorn box not the receivers issue. I would highly suggest borrowing someones Bluray player and see if the problem is still there.


----------



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Well, on the plus side, the PS3 is handling the Processing and is sending a bitstream where in theory there is zero performance loss. It really sounds like Copy Prevention issues built into the Blu Ray Format and HDMI are what is causing a majority of the issues.
> 
> I would borrow a PS3 Slim or any other BDP that can bitstream True HD and DTS HD and only try Studio Authored BD's and see if the issue persists.
> ...


Ooops, actually the one that worked in the PS3 was just a sample of a movie that I was saving in the PS3 hard disk and it was not a HD movie.

I tried a bluray disk in the PS3 and the result is even worse, no movie sound at all just strange very loud noise and is the same when I switch among the different audios in the movie!!!

I hope this can still be fixed up, I have been using the Onkyo for 2 years and its warranty just expired.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Was the Blu Ray Disc from a BD Burner or was it from a Store? If the BD is not a burned disc, unfortunately it might be something with the Onkyo. Just seems strange that the DAC's work fine with Dolby Digital and DTS but not for the Lossless Codecs. Especially when using the PS3 which handles the BD Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Was the Blu Ray Disc from a BD Burner or was it from a Store? If the BD is not a burned disc, unfortunately it might be something with the Onkyo. Just seems strange that the DAC's work fine with Dolby Digital and DTS but not for the Lossless Codecs. Especially when using the PS3 which handles the BD Processing.
> Cheers,
> JJ


The BD are from store. everything works fine from the cable TV and dvd movies. The noise is only for HD audio. Can this be still repaired?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It should be most definitely fixable. Just truly surprised. Especially with the PS3. I have never heard of this ever happening before where only part of the DAC's work. Are the BD's Region 1?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mineforever (Jun 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It should be most definitely fixable. Just truly surprised. Especially with the PS3. I have never heard of this ever happening before where only part of the DAC's work. Are the BD's Region 1?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Both the PS3 and BD from USA


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You might want to try selecting the Dolby Digital Soundtrack on the BD when using the PS3. I truly am surprised there seems to be something wrong with the DAC's
Cheers,
JJ


----------

